# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  وقت شروع برای یه پشت کنکور

## f.akbari

سلام بچه ها
25 تیر کنکور تجربی دادم تا 1 روز مونده هم خیلی فشرده خوندم
به نظرتون حداقل و حداکثر کی باید شروع کنم به خوندن برای کنکور 96 ؟
اینم بگم خیلی داغونم از نظر روحیه ولی پدر داروسازم چون آبروش رو تو فامیل بردم مجبورم کرده از دیروز شروع کنم
با این حال که خودم برنامه داشتم از 25 مرداد شروع کنم
از درسا متنفرم کرده

----------


## Masoume

بهتره گاهی با تامل و صبر با خونواده صحبت کنی....

----------


## f.akbari

> *من دو روز بعد کنکور سروع کردم
> .
> .
> .
> .پشیمونم چرا فرداش نکردم*


شما برا کنکور 95 از کی شروع کردین؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr fatima97

از شهریور یا از مهر شروع کنین بهتره

----------


## DR.MAM

من از 23 مرداد ایشالا ایشالا شرو میکنم

----------


## Masoume

من خودم پارسال از وسطای مرداد شروع کردم.

----------


## f.akbari

منم میخوام از همین حدود شروع کنم
ولی خیلی ناراحتم مجبورم کردن شروع کنم

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

> از شهریور یا از مهر شروع کنین بهتره


نه نه نه نه
این کار سمه سم

دیگه نهایت نهایت نهایت از 1 شهریور.ببین نهایتشو دیگه گفتم
از 1 شهریور دیگه باس شرو کنه

----------


## Dr fatima97

> نه نه نه نه
> این کار سمه سم
> 
> دیگه نهایت نهایت نهایت از 1 شهریور.ببین نهایتشو دیگه گفتم
> از 1 شهریور دیگه باس شرو کنه




من پارسال تابستون رو کلا خوندم ولی از عید به بعد حالم از هر چی درس بود بهم میخورد......الانم تابستون رو باید استراحت کنم....

مرسی بابت راهنماییتون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## DR.MAM

> من پارسال تابستون رو کلا خوندم ولی از عید به بعد حالم از هر چی درس بود بهم میخورد......الانم تابستون رو باید استراحت کنم....
> 
> مرسی بابت راهنماییتون


خواهش میکنم سلامت باشین

----------


## f.akbari

> نه نه نه نه
> این کار سمه سم
> 
> دیگه نهایت نهایت نهایت از 1 شهریور.ببین نهایتشو دیگه گفتم
> از 1 شهریور دیگه باس شرو کنه


بله دیگه اونقدرا هم دیر نه 
ولی اینقدرا هم زود نمیتونم
یه عذابی میکشم الان
بچه ها به خاطر داشتن خانواده ای که درکتون میکنن شکر کنین

----------


## DR.MAM

> بله دیگه اونقدرا هم دیر نه 
> ولی اینقدرا هم زود نمیتونم
> یه عذابی میکشم الان
> بچه ها به خاطر داشتن خانواده ای که درکتون میکنن شکر کنین


نه آبجی اینجوریام که میگی نیست.همه خونواده ها همین جورن.گیر میدن

----------


## KowsarDDC

> منم میخوام از همین حدود شروع کنم
> ولی خیلی ناراحتم مجبورم کردن شروع کنم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


اگه کاری رو که می خوای شروع کنی از سر اجبار باشه نتیجه نمی گیری چون نسبت به اون کتابا همه ش انرژی منفی داری پس بذار وقتی که خودت رو موودی مثلا اواخر مرداد استارت بزن

----------


## sajad564

چرا همین که من اومدم تجربی یهو انقد تعداد تجربی ها زیاد چلوه میکنه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## RainBow

برای شروع که بستگی به بازدهی خودتون داره...

ولی یه چیزی:

دنبال علایق خودت باش...

با زور واجبار کسی موفق نمیشه...

----------


## RainBow

> چرا همین که من اومدم تجربی یهو انقد تعداد تجربی ها زیاد چلوه میکنه


تا بوده تعداد داوطلبای تجربی همین قدر بوده! :Yahoo (21): 

همیشه زیادن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

یه انگیزه وحشتناکی برای خوندن زیست دارم :Yahoo (4): خداکنه نا امیدم نکنه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## dorsa20

ببینید اینکه از کی شروع کنید به خودتون بستگی داره اگه فکر میکنید اون جاهایی که باید از خیلی ها سبقت بگیرید خسته میشید خوب طبیعتا دیر تر باید شرو کنید....اما هیچکس جز خودتون نباید به این سوال پاسخ بده
درضمن اینکه من آبرو بردمو و وای وای وای رو بذارید کنار تمرکز خالصتون باید رو درس باشه اگه موقع درس ااین فکرای بیخود بیاد تو ذهنتون نمیشه ادامه داد پس آرامش خودتون رو حفظ کنید و فکرای الکی نکنید

----------


## Nima1220

من که از اواسط شهریور شروع میکنم و تنها مشکلم زیست و فیزیکه بقیه مشکلی ندارم و خیلی چیزا هنوز تو ذهنمه... البته تو این دوتا درس هم صفر نیستم.
سطح خودت رو ببین بعد تصمیم بگیر اگه ضعیفه و یا اگه احساس میکنی فلان درس رو بخونی خیلی ازت وقت میگیره بهتره زودتر شروع کنی... درصدای کنکورت رو هم زیاد جدی نگیر بشین خودت فک کن تو کدوم درس بیشتر اذیت خواهی شد (مثلا من خودم تو 95 چهار تا ریاضی بیشتر نزدم ولی چون اخرا شروع کردم به خوندن میدونم دقیقا چطور بخونم و چقد وقت میگیره واسم برا همین یجورایی خیالم ازش راحته و در طول سال همگام با آزمونا میخونمش)
امیدوارم منظورمو گرفته باشی

----------


## f.akbari

> *
> کنکور 95 که اصلن شروع نکردم....خخخخخ*


خب به این دلیله که راحت تونستین زود شروع کنین

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## f.akbari

> من که از اواسط شهریور شروع میکنم و تنها مشکلم زیست و فیزیکه بقیه مشکلی ندارم و خیلی چیزا هنوز تو ذهنمه... البته تو این دوتا درس هم صفر نیستم.
> سطح خودت رو ببین بعد تصمیم بگیر اگه ضعیفه و یا اگه احساس میکنی فلان درس رو بخونی خیلی ازت وقت میگیره بهتره زودتر شروع کنی... درصدای کنکورت رو هم زیاد جدی نگیر بشین خودت فک کن تو کدوم درس بیشتر اذیت خواهی شد (مثلا من خودم تو 95 چهار تا ریاضی بیشتر نزدم ولی چون اخرا شروع کردم به خوندن میدونم دقیقا چطور بخونم و چقد وقت میگیره واسم برا همین یجورایی خیالم ازش راحته و در طول سال همگام با آزمونا میخونمش)
> امیدوارم منظورمو گرفته باشی


منم میدونم که تو عمومیا به غیر از زبان مشکل خیییلی جدی دارم
و درسای دیگه رو میدونم چیکار کنم
و میخواستم تابستون بیشتر رو عمومیا کار کنم
ولی بدبختی اینجاس که بهم میگن فقط زیست و شیمی بخون الان
اقاااااا متنفر شدم از همه چی

----------


## Nima1220

> منم میدونم که تو عمومیا به غیر از زبان مشکل خیییلی جدی دارم
> و درسای دیگه رو میدونم چیکار کنم
> و میخواستم تابستون بیشتر رو عمومیا کار کنم
> ولی بدبختی اینجاس که بهم میگن فقط زیست و شیمی بخون الان
> اقاااااا متنفر شدم از همه چی


ببین زبان درسی نیست که تو تایستون فول شی بنظرم از همین الان روزی 1 ساعت شروع کن خوندن زبان (بیشتر رو لغت مانور بده و از مهر به بعد قواعد رو شروع کن) چون کسایی که توش ضعیفن زمانی میتونن قوی بشن که مستمر تمرین کنن

در ضمن حتما نباید زیست و شیمی بخونی (البته زیست رو بخون ولی اگه قوی هستی کم وقت بزار در حد مرور مطالب) اگه تو بقیه درسای تخصصی ضعیفی سعی کن خودتو بکشی بالا ولی اگه تو همه ی اینا میدونی چیکار کنی پس بهتره بری سراغ همون زیست و شیمی

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

بذار رتبه ات بیاد بعد شروع کن...

----------


## مهسـا

> سلام بچه ها
> 25 تیر کنکور تجربی دادم تا 1 روز مونده هم خیلی فشرده خوندم
> به نظرتون حداقل و حداکثر کی باید شروع کنم به خوندن برای کنکور 96 ؟
> اینم بگم خیلی داغونم از نظر روحیه ولی پدر داروسازم چون آبروش رو تو فامیل بردم مجبورم کرده از دیروز شروع کنم
> با این حال که خودم برنامه داشتم از 25 مرداد شروع کنم
> از درسا متنفرم کرده


خودتون بیشتر میدونین حرف اولو تو کنکور و حتی بیشتراز اون واسه پشت کنکور روحیه میزنه احتمال زیاد پدرتون واسه خاطر تلاش خودتون داره سخت میگیره نه ابروشون!!ابروی هیچ پدرومادری واسه خراب کردن کنکور نمیره به نظرم باهاشون حرف بزنین تا حال روحیتون بهتر شه خیلی میتونه رو کیفیت درس خوندن تاثیر بذاره

موفق

----------


## Arian_GNTC

بستگی داره
1.اگه درسارو خوب خوندی و 40 درصد مطالب یادته،از مهر ماه شروع کن(خودم برای کنکور 95 از مهر شروع کردم)
2.اگر خوب نخوندی سال قبل و یا پایه ات ضعیفه از همین امروز بسم الله.

----------


## zkia

> بستگی داره
> 1.اگه درسارو خوب خوندی و 40 درصد مطالب یادته،از مهر ماه شروع کن(خودم برای کنکور 95 از مهر شروع کردم)
> 2.اگر خوب نخوندی سال قبل و یا پایه ات ضعیفه از همین امروز بسم الله.


اخه چرا نقطه عطف ؟؟؟؟
با جرئت میشه گفت هیچ 1 یا 2 یا حتی 3 رقمی ای هم دنبال نقطه عطف نبوده (ازشون پرسیدم هم از یه 2 هم از یه 3 رقمی)
من خودم دیروز از ساعت 9 شب شروع کردم... با اینکه فقط 3 ساعت شد.. ولی بهتر از اینه ک شروع کارو میذاشتم برای امروز..

*بهترین زمان شروع کردن همین الانه
من نمیگم اینو همه مشاورا و همه موفق ها تو هر زمینه ای میگن...

*سعی میکنیم اگ بخوایم بمونیم پشت کنکور دیگه اشتباهات سال قبل رو انجام ندیم...

*این همایش رو حتما گوش بدبد:

**چرا هنوز شروع نکرده ای ؟ _ آغاز طوفانی کنکور
*

----------


## f.akbari

من سال قبل واقعا زحمت کشیدم مخصوصا یه ماه اخر که خیلیا ول میکردن خوندم با این که فشار خیلی زیاد بود و الان به استراحت نیاز دارم
میخواستم تا اومدن نتایج استراحت کنم 10 تا کتاب رمان گرفتم با چه شوقی میخواستم اونا رو بخونم می خواستم گواهینامه رانندگی بگیرم 
ولی الان میگن باید ازینا بگذرم
خودم خیلی به درس علاقه داشتم دیگه اشکالای سال قبلمو فهمیده بودم اونا رو نمیخواستم تکرار کنم 
ولی حالم از درس به هم میخوره تو فصل قلب اشکال داشتم میخواستم ریز به ریز از نشر الگو بخونم تموم نکات تستاشو دربیارم 
ولی مجبور کردن دیروز به زور خیلی چرت خوندمش حالم به هم خورد

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## f.akbari

> ببین زبان درسی نیست که تو تایستون فول شی بنظرم از همین الان روزی 1 ساعت شروع کن خوندن زبان (بیشتر رو لغت مانور بده و از مهر به بعد قواعد رو شروع کن) چون کسایی که توش ضعیفن زمانی میتونن قوی بشن که مستمر تمرین کنن
> 
> در ضمن حتما نباید زیست و شیمی بخونی (البته زیست رو بخون ولی اگه قوی هستی کم وقت بزار در حد مرور مطالب) اگه تو بقیه درسای تخصصی ضعیفی سعی کن خودتو بکشی بالا ولی اگه تو همه ی اینا میدونی چیکار کنی پس بهتره بری سراغ همون زیست و شیمی


زبان نقطه قوتمه درسای عمومی به جز زبان مشکل دارم
ولی در کل منظورتونو فهمیدم

----------


## behdad

آقا يا خانم اكبرى ، من خودم يحتمل پشت كنكورى هستم ! اما از اول مهر با اواخر شهريور شروع ميكنم ! اصلا از الان نخونيد ! البته رشته من رياضى هست هرچند رياضى از تجربى سخت تر نباشه راحت ترم نيس ! پس فعلا استراحتت روو بكن با خيال راحت شروع كن *از مهر* تا ايشالا عيد تموم خيلي هم كامل و جامع !

----------


## Milad98

من از شهریور شروع میکنم

----------


## zahra99

من اگه رتبم اون چیزی نشد که میخاستم مهر شروع میکنم

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


چرا همین که من اومدم تجربی یهو انقد تعداد تجربی ها زیاد چلوه میکنه


سجاد تغییر رشته دادی ناموسا؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بنظر من بهترین موقع واسه شروع فروردینه.16 ساعت بخون ولی درست بخون.

پ.ن:گیاه خوارا یه ضرب المثل دارن که میگن اومدیم ثواب کنیم کَلم شد

----------


## f.akbari

> بنظر من بهترین موقع واسه شروع فروردینه.16 ساعت بخون ولی درست بخون.
> 
> پ.ن:گیاه خوارا یه ضرب المثل دارن که میگن اومدیم ثواب کنیم کَلم شد


نه واقعا با خودتون چی فکر کردین اینا رو نوشتین

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> نه واقعا با خودتون چی فکر کردین اینا رو نوشتین


گفتم که از فضای خونه دور باشی :Yahoo (15):

----------


## daniad

از الان 
تابستونو از دست ندین

----------


## sajad564

> *
> سجاد تغییر رشته دادی ناموسا؟؟؟؟؟؟*


اره فقط زیست خیلی ترسناک بید...حالا زیست هیچی شما پونصدو شصت هزار نفرین :Yahoo (17): ...جعبه پیاماتو خالی کن یه چند بار پ.خ دادم پیامم نیومد

----------


## Chandler Bing

از همین الان
نه فردا چیزی فرق میکنه، نه شنبه ، نه شهریور ، نه مهر

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


اره فقط زیست خیلی ترسناک بید...حالا زیست هیچی شما پونصدو شصت هزار نفرین...جعبه پیاماتو خالی کن یه چند بار پ.خ دادم پیامم نیومد


دمت گررررم پسرررر, کار خوبی کردی... بازار کار مهندسی خوب نیست وقعا... 
اتفاقا زیست خیلی اسون تر از ریاضی فیزیکه که!! ببین فقط زیست رو زیاددددد بخون حتی به ده بار خوندن یه درس هم بسنده نکن... درسنامه خیلی سبز  خیلیییییی میتونه کمکت کنه...
همه سیاهه لشکرن اینجوریش رو نگاه نکن...
خالیشششش کردم بفرس*

----------


## saj8jad

هر چی زودتر بهتر  :Yahoo (1):  ، از همین الان الان  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sajad564

> *
> 
> دمت گررررم پسرررر, کار خوبی کردی... بازار کار مهندسی خوب نیست وقعا... 
> اتفاقا زیست خیلی اسون تر از ریاضی فیزیکه که!! ببین فقط زیست رو زیاددددد بخون حتی به ده بار خوندن یه درس هم بسنده نکن... درسنامه خیلی سبز  خیلیییییی میتونه کمکت کنه...
> همه سیاهه لشکرن اینجوریش رو نگاه نکن...
> خالیشششش کردم بفرس*


ممنون
فعلا که یه بیست سی تا کتاب تست  واسه زیست برام نسخه پیچیدن :Yahoo (4): یکی میگه سخته یکی میگه فک کردی الکیه؟؟طرف چهار سال پشت کنکور مونده به زور قبول شده...مشکل اینجاست من تا حالا تو عمرم یه کلمه هم زیست نخوندم...ولی خب میریم جلو خدا بزرگه :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Bano.m

بعد اعلام نتایج اولیه...

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

بستگی داره ادم چه رتبه ای بخواد
اگه فقط هدف پزشکی روزانه باشه بنظرم همون شیش ماه مونده به کنکور جدی خوند بسشه! بقیه روزا در حد مرور یا تداوم مطالعه
ولی من که خودم هدفم دو رقمیه بعد اینکه نتیجه اومد و فهمیدم ک موندنی ام از اول شهریور
هنوز به خدا امیدوارم...

----------


## محمدرضا 95

از شهریور !

----------


## zkia

> از الان 
> تابستونو از دست ندین





> از همین الان
> نه فردا چیزی فرق میکنه، نه شنبه ، نه شهریور ، نه مهر


*خدا رو شکر
2 کلمه حرف حساب!!!!*

----------


## zahra99

خب از کجا بدونم پشت کنکور میمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟شاید قبول شدم ....الان شروع کنم؟

----------


## محمدرضا 95

بالاخره بعد از یکسال زحمت و تلاش یه یک ماه هم به خودم استراحت دادم ! یک سال دیگه باید بشینیم و درس بخونم نیاز به انرژی داره !

----------


## zkia

> خب از کجا بدونم پشت کنکور میمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟شاید قبول شدم ....الان شروع کنم؟


*بله !

ضرر نمیکنید که !

کسی نمیدونه ک قبول میشه یا نه؟*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


ممنون
فعلا که یه بیست سی تا کتاب تست  واسه زیست برام نسخه پیچیدنیکی میگه سخته یکی میگه فک کردی الکیه؟؟طرف چهار سال پشت کنکور مونده به زور قبول شده...مشکل اینجاست من تا حالا تو عمرم یه کلمه هم زیست نخوندم...ولی خب میریم جلو خدا بزرگه


خخخخخخ خواهش... نه باووو پش کنکوری های مثل من کم کاری کردن که موندن پشت این کنکور لامصبببب
واسه زیست هم باید زیادددد بخونیش دیگه متن کتاب کتاب رو شونصد بار باید بخونی تا راه بیافتی, ولی بجاش ریاضی فیزیکت خوبه... میتونی جبران کنه...
میشه پسر نگران نباش مورد های مث خودت زیاد بودن...*

----------


## Behnam10

*اینقدر استقبال از این تاپیک شده فکر کنم باا ین که کنکورم تقریبا متوسط (رو به خوب) شده اما امید قبولی میشه داشت* . :Yahoo (117): 
*دوستان تقریبا 2 هفته تا اعلام نتایج مونده و از الان دنبال برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 96 هستید؟!!!(البته برا کنکور 95ی ها)*

----------


## f.akbari

بابام دیوونه شده 
دیروز گفت باشه با روش خودت بخون بعد شب که شد واقعا دیوونه شده بود فک کنین یه مرد با قد حدودا 190 جلوتون نعره بکشه و بزنه شما رو اونم نه فقط زدن جای ناخوناش هنوز زخمیه رو پوستم 
دست چپم رو نمیتونم  فشار بدم 
از هدفم دیگه دست کشیدم
کتابو میذارم جلوم دروغکی به خاطر 18 روز استراحت منو اینطوری کرد 
بعد بهم میگه علارغم علاقه ی قلبی که بهت داشتم اینکارو کردم تا درست بشی
گفت اهنی که خم شده رو باید زد که درست بشه در ضمن من دخترم
بچه ها دعا کنین مریض بشه تموم عذابایی که به من کشونده رو خدا هم به اون بکشونه




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> بابام دیوونه شده 
> دیروز گفت باشه با روش خودت بخون بعد شب که شد واقعا دیوونه شده بود فک کنین یه مرد با قد حدودا 190 جلوتون نعره بکشه و بزنه شما رو اونم نه فقط زدن جای ناخوناش هنوز زخمیه رو پوستم 
> دست چپم رو نمیتونم  فشار بدم 
> از هدفم دیگه دست کشیدم
> کتابو میذارم جلوم دروغکی به خاطر 18 روز استراحت منو اینطوری کرد 
> بعد بهم میگه علارغم علاقه ی قلبی که بهت داشتم اینکارو کردم تا درست بشی
> گفت اهنی که خم شده رو باید زد که درست بشه در ضمن من دخترم
> بچه ها دعا کنین مریض بشه تموم عذابایی که به من کشونده رو خدا هم به اون بکشونه
> 
> ...


این مرد با قد 190 کیه!!؟؟

----------


## f.akbari

> این مرد با قد 190 کیه!!؟؟


بابام حدودا 190
بدون حدود 187
اینجا چون کسی نمیشناسه حرفامو میگم یکم راحت بشم
چون این حرفا رو نمیشه به دوستامون گفت

----------


## mehrab98

> بابام دیوونه شده 
> دیروز گفت باشه با روش خودت بخون بعد شب که شد واقعا دیوونه شده بود فک کنین یه مرد با قد حدودا 190 جلوتون نعره بکشه و بزنه شما رو اونم نه فقط زدن جای ناخوناش هنوز زخمیه رو پوستم 
> دست چپم رو نمیتونم  فشار بدم 
> از هدفم دیگه دست کشیدم
> کتابو میذارم جلوم دروغکی به خاطر 18 روز استراحت منو اینطوری کرد 
> بعد بهم میگه علارغم علاقه ی قلبی که بهت داشتم اینکارو کردم تا درست بشی
> گفت اهنی که خم شده رو باید زد که درست بشه در ضمن من دخترم
> بچه ها دعا کنین مریض بشه تموم عذابایی که به من کشونده رو خدا هم به اون بکشونه
> 
> ...


هنوز تنبیه بدنی مرسومه؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  اونم برای ی دختر ؟؟؟ واااااااااااااا   :Yahoo (21):  
حالا شما اینجوری نگو... خوب نیس درباره بابات اینجوری حرف بزنی... نمیدونم حرفم درسته یا نه... ولی چون اینقد اذیت شدی اگه میخوای ی چند روز قهر کن برو خونه مامان بزرگی عمویی دایی چیزی.. موضوع را با یکی درمیون بزار.... واقعا ادم نیاز ب استراحت داره... تراکتور ک نیستیم.

----------


## f.akbari

> هنوز تنبیه بدنی مرسومه؟؟؟  اونم برای ی دختر ؟؟؟ واااااااااااااا   
> حالا شما اینجوری نگو... خوب نیس درباره بابات اینجوری حرف بزنی... نمیدونم حرفم درسته یا نه... ولی چون اینقد اذیت شدی اگه میخوای ی چند روز قهر کن برو خونه مامان بزرگی عمویی دایی چیزی.. موضوع را با یکی درمیون بزار.... واقعا ادم نیاز ب استراحت داره... تراکتور ک نیستیم.


بله جای زجر اورش اینجاس که فکر میکنه خیلی متمدنه 
یجوری حرف میزنه انگار از خودگذشتگی کرده
میگه علارغم علاقه میلی زیادی که بهت دارم و دخترمی مجبور شدم اینکارو بکنم
میگه فرق ما با حیوونا اینه که ما حرف میزنیم باهم
اگه حرف نزنیم میشیم حیوون بعد همچین بلند حرف میزد
با صورتش یه شکلایی در میاورد 
از اونجا شروع شد که گفتم بذارین من خودم میدونم چی بخونم شما کاریم نداشته باشین 
میگه تو چطور به من میگی حرف نزن
یه بار با روش خودت رفتی موفق نشدی الان باید من هر چی بگم اونو بکنی
من کنکور دادم موفق شدم حالا 30 سال پیش کنکور داده
میگه فقط کتاب بخونی کافیه . به نکته های کتابم که نوشتم میگه چرا الکی کتابتو خراب میکنی 
بهش گفتم الان از روی کتاب یه پاراگراف کوچک که مربوط به الکاپتونوریاس رو بخون بعدش خودت تست بزن ببین چقد میتونی میگه اگه 100 بزنم چیکار میکنی گفتم شما هر کاری بگین اونو میکنم بعد فقط تو 10 تا تست 33 درصد زد
یه دوست خنگ که پشتیبان قلمچی هس داره زنگ زده به اون اونم میگه از الان شروع کن شاگردای دورقمی من شروع کردن

----------


## f.akbari

بچه ها خواهش میکنم دعام کنین حداقل بینایی سنجی بیارم برم تو دانشگاه برا کنکور بخونم 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## MohammadRJ

> *خدا رو شکر
> 2 کلمه حرف حساب!!!!*


اگه همین امسال قبول شدید چی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lover sick

این حرفایی که میزنم تجربه خودم هست...به هیچ وجه با پدر و مادر بحث نکنین...ساکت بشینین و فقط گوش کنین...اگه داد زدن یا توهین کردن هیچی نگین...فقط سکوت..آتیش زیر خاکستر رو روشن نکنین...به خدا اینا رو با تمام وجودم حس کردم...به هیچ وجه تمرکزتون رو بهم نریزین...اگه حرفایی که میزنن باهاش مخالفین در ظاهر موافقت کنین ولی کاری که فکر میکنین درسته رو انجام بدین...به نظر من توو کنکور فقط یه چیز مهمه...آرامش...اگه آرامش باشه تمرکز هم هست...اگه تمرکز باشه سرعت و یادگیری مطالعاتی میره بالا...وقتی سرعت مطالعه بالا بره انگیزه مطالعه هم بالا میره...و همه اینا از آرامش شروع میشه...

----------


## sajad564

> بچه ها خواهش میکنم دعام کنین حداقل بینایی سنجی بیارم برم تو دانشگاه برا کنکور بخونم 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


ابجی فقط میتونم بگم خدا بهت صبر بده...یه دختر از پدرش کتک بخوره؟؟؟امام زمان ظهور کنه راحت شیم...والا بوخودا :Yahoo (39):

----------


## lover sick

توصیه نهایی اگه احساس میکنین توو خونه آرامش ندارین به هیچ وجه وقت خودتون رو هدر ندین...بلافاصله انتخاب رشته و برین دانشگاه...

----------


## f.akbari

فک کنم رتبم حدود 8 هزار بیاد که برا بینایی سنجی مرز هستش
درسته این رشته رو دوست ندارم ولی اخرین رشته ای هستش که بابام میذاره برم
برام خیلی سخته
عوضش بهترین مامان دنیا رو دارم
دیگه بابام رو ول کردم
یادم میاد روزایی رو که بابامو قهرمان میدونستم
ولی حالا چی یه ادم عقده ای که فقط در برابر خانواد هش اعتماد به نفس داره و چون دیگه میبینه علمش نمیرسه و باید کنار بکشه سعی میکنه با کتک زدن کاری کنه حرفاشو قبول کنیم
ایشون دو سه روز پیش اومد برای من برنامه نوشت حالا نگاه کنین
1 ماه فقط زمین
1 ماه فقط فیزیک
2 ماه فقط زیست 
عمومی هم اصلا نخونم چون زمان کنکورش پدرم رتبه عمومیش 30 هزار بوده و رتبه اختصاصیش 200 بعد رتبه کلش شده 800 داروسازی قبول شده



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tzar

هر کی که پایش ضعیفه به نفع خودشه زودتر شروع کنه ...تابستون پایه رو جمع نکنید چند ماه مونده به کنکور روغن می سوزونید  :Yahoo (16):

----------

